# Who makes this front bumper



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Who makes this front bumper


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Wow! I like that...Im curious too


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

It looks like this one without two of the holes

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4503791284&category=6755


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

well it is the R33 front bumper and many different places make it...
you can get it at
http://www.**************.com/bodykits.php?b=a&id=Ni95Sentra


----------



## RotaryRyan (Oct 20, 2004)

Does it come with a grill or no?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

it seems to be the r33 minus the 2 vertical fog light holes. and no i do not belive they supply a grill


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

It's the R33 kit. The center vents have been shaved, and no, there is no grille supplied.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Im looking for that R33 bumper with a removeable bottem lip. 


I gotta think on how it would look with my prediator hood.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> Im looking for that R33 bumper with a removeable bottem lip.
> 
> 
> I gotta think on how it would look with my prediator hood.



I have that bumper...I can hook you up with one.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I thought that only the Omega (R33 style front bumper) has a removable lip?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

konfuzion3 said:


> I have that bumper...I can hook you up with one.


How much, were are you from..got pics?


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

i thought it was the R34


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I think its the r33..the r34 is a bit different


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> How much, were are you from..got pics?



So. Cal. Do you want a whole kit or just the front? I told you before, I can match or beat anyones prices. Let me know exactly what you want. Pics are at www.importfan.com


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

is the bottem lip removable?


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> I think its the r33..the r34 is a bit different



It's the r33. I have it in one piece only. But I have the carbon fiber splitters to go with it.(optional)


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> I thought that only the Omega (R33 style front bumper) has a removable lip?


What's up 1clnb14....Where are the new pics of ur ride?


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

konfuzion3 said:


> It's the r33. I have it in one piece only. But I have the carbon fiber splitters to go with it.(optional)


Price?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

Im looking for the one with the removable bottem lip. its too long with the lip on it..and very hard to find a nice set of side skirts to do with it. I was thinking of picking up a set of side skirts from a alty and choppin em n making em fit my sentra


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

i thought this was the r33
http://www.importfan.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=104_285_301&products_id=2189


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

^ thats is, just with a built-in grill


----------



## black_ser95 (Mar 19, 2004)

and the 2 extra holes underneath


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

black_ser95 said:


> i thought this was the r33
> http://www.importfan.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=104_285_301&products_id=2189



Same bumper, but the one on this page has the holes and grill shaved off. It can be done if you know how to work with fiberglass or a body shop to do it.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

JayL1967 said:


> Price?


Bumper or carbon splitters?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I could always cut off the bottem lip right


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> I could always cut off the bottem lip right



If you're feelin bold and daring!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

konfuzion3 said:


> If you're feelin bold and daring!!! :thumbup:


haha


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

konfuzion3 said:


> Bumper or carbon splitters?


bumper and carbon splitters


----------



## Twomissanman (Dec 19, 2002)

can you just gett the lip.... :showpics: :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

JayL1967 said:


> bumper and carbon splitters



$250.00


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Twomissanman said:


> can you just gett the lip.... :showpics: :thumbup:



Nope. It's a one piece bumper.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> What's up 1clnb14....Where are the new pics of ur ride?


No new pics until it is done.
I ran into a roadblock over the summer, but it looks like everything is working out now.

VIS sells the Omega (R33 style) front bumper.
It has a removable lip and built in grill, but it also has the "nismo" vents.

with lip









without lip


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

^^How much? Those are se-l side skirts right? With the lip off, I should be the same size as the extreme side skirts about?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Nope, those are the Erebuni ($tolen GT-R style) skirts

I paid $250.00 for the Omega from VIS some years ago....


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

the bumpers on my car can use some changing especially the back one. now that i look at it when i wax the car, one side seems to be bulging out. in other words, it looks like it's ready to come off. also it has scratches and chipped paint since i accedentally backed into someone. 
that is a nice kit though.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> the bumpers on my car can use some changing especially the back one. now that i look at it when i wax the car, one side seems to be bulging out. in other words, it looks like it's ready to come off. also it has scratches and chipped paint since i accedentally backed into someone.
> that is a nice kit though.


If you need kits...I got'em!! :thumbup:


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

i will need one soon. especially that back one. the car runs very well but it needs some BODYWORK. it also needs to be dropped - im sick of looking at the wheel gaps. 

what kind should i get?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

if your dead set of a kit (i personly dont like kits to much the 98-99 bumper good tho) id say some side skirts that are deep but simple (not vent and wings and crap coming out of them just smooth) the r33 front, and idk about the rear sorry.
side note: has anyone ever seen a r33 front with a set of fogs or turn signals in those 2 rectangle vents in the front? that would look really neat :thumbup: with an amber lens over it


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> if your dead set of a kit (i personly dont like kits to much the 98-99 bumper good tho) id say some side skirts that are deep but simple (not vent and wings and crap coming out of them just smooth) the r33 front, and idk about the rear sorry.
> side note: has anyone ever seen a r33 front with a set of fogs or turn signals in those 2 rectangle vents in the front? that would look really neat :thumbup: with an amber lens over it



I have the JDM NISMO Skyline GTR lights that go in there! :thumbup:


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> i will need one soon. especially that back one. the car runs very well but it needs some BODYWORK. it also needs to be dropped - im sick of looking at the wheel gaps.
> 
> what kind should i get?


Just pm me and let me know when.


----------



## nismorac3r (Oct 30, 2003)

u can buy R33 front kit from different place...

here some i know that has a R33 kits for sentra

http://www.henshinauto.com

http://www.aerotrends.com

http://www.versusmotorsports.com


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

i'll be checkin them out.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

nismorac3r said:


> u can buy R33 front kit from different place...
> 
> here some i know that has a R33 kits for sentra
> 
> ...


I have it for less.... :thumbup:


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

so the car will be getting new wheels, new bumpers (some side skirts wouldn't hurt). guess im leaning more towards show than go. 
but the inside could use a little bit of extra umph to it.
thanks everyone for the help...but again i will need more along the way.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> but the inside could use a little bit of extra umph to it.


diy stuff: new head liner i would say a black suede, keep the pillars and sun visors grey, grey door inserts, dye the plastic arm rests grey or buy xe arm rests (i think they are grey), dye the radio trim ring grey, gey grey mats, get black carpet, then im funds are willing get new seat covers with black vinal on the bolsters and a grey suede like material in the middle. that is my ideal interior black and grey would look sooooooooooooo good :thumbup: 

i did my door inserts for 10 bucks total, marine vinal= $3 for 1/2 a yard, then spray adhesive, and some foam to put behind the vinal and it looks great but i don't like the red i used so im gona do it again in grey :cheers:


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

those sound like neat ideas, but that may be for later next year.
i guess i meant both inside and under the hood.
_that_ needs some extra umph. but not alot.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ladychari701 said:


> those sound like neat ideas, but that may be for later next year.
> i guess i meant both inside and under the hood.
> _that_ needs some extra umph. but not alot.


lol yea the ga16 in stock (and im assuming an auto? i have one lol) blows but every thing you do adds some pep to it like my ebay intake makes it alittle more zippy, some cars dont get anything from an intake other than sound. and exhaust, most cars again its just for sound and looks. but the biggest thing you can do is get a manual tranny, i have driven a sentra with a manual (pete2.0's car) and trust me its fun


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> lol yea the ga16 in stock (and im assuming an auto? i have one lol) blows but every thing you do adds some pep to it like my ebay intake makes it alittle more zippy, some cars dont get anything from an intake other than sound. and exhaust, most cars again its just for sound and looks. but the biggest thing you can do is get a manual tranny, i have driven a sentra with a manual (pete2.0's car) and trust me its fun



hahaha!!! Your new name is Pegleg Pete!!! :thumbup: 

Damn Automatics(i call them peglegs!)


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

yup, mine has the 16 valve in the inside, it is an automatic, new intake but that's it - the intake does have some sound and a tiny bit of extra zip when i hit the gas pedal. which reminds me i still need a new exhaust system. have to really take care of that first, then everything should fall behind that one item. 
i don't know how to drive manual  oh well, guess i'll settle for my little automatic. it does have some potential but it still bugs me when it struggles up hills when i drive on the freeway. the speed goes down to like 55 or so and stays there until i get back on flat road.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> Who makes this front bumper


he got that exact kit from www.versusmotorsports.com i know the owner of that car before it got wrecked

edit : here is that pic










and the exact link http://www.versusmotorsport.com/main.asp?cmd=product&cid=0&page=5


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

i like the look of the front of the car  don't want nothing too bulky on mine.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

but that lip is not removable.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

konfuzion3 said:


> I have the JDM NISMO Skyline GTR lights that go in there! :thumbup:


How much for those lights? I would buy the R33 is you, but you dont have the one I want. Sorry


----------



## AirForce200 (Aug 3, 2004)

http://visionautodynamics.com/images/products/95_99_200SX_Omega_Front.jpg

here's another like you're looking for. But Versus has the better price.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> How much for those lights? I would buy the R33 is you, but you dont have the one I want. Sorry


pm me for prices.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh man, I freaking forgot that guy's name, I knew him as well before he wrecked. Yup, that's the R33 kit.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

345$ just for the front bumper, to the link that Liu posted. I can get the one with the built in grill and extreme sides and rear for 410$ (removeable lip)


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> 345$ just for the front bumper, to the link that Liu posted. I can get the one with the built in grill and extreme sides and rear for 410$ (removeable lip)


I can do better, but the lip isn't removable.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> oh man, I freaking forgot that guy's name, I knew him as well before he wrecked. Yup, that's the R33 kit.


his name is maurice.. MP2050 :thumbup:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

thank you.

Yup, he moved on...he's an Infinity driver, now.


----------

